# Another problem I have with Karate [kata]



## ozm8ey (Feb 29, 2016)

Ok when I'm doing second kata we have to do these forward kick while moving forward, then bringing your leg back into position and put in forward on the ground while staying low. I get stuck on the part of staying low while doing the kick and bringing it back. Got any tips?

Sorry its sorta hard to explain


----------



## EddieCyrax (Feb 29, 2016)

Can you provide a little more detail on what style of Karate you are practicing.  "Second Kata" can mean very different things to different people.


----------



## ozm8ey (Feb 29, 2016)

ok here is what you do with this kata

start off my standing looking forwards with your hands down. Put your left hand on your right shoulder and slide it down your arm and move to the left direction. Then do a forward kick and forward punch and move forward while kicking sorta thing. After that put your right hand on your left shoulder and slide it down and do that turn around thing, then repeat the step except for the last step. now this time turn left with the arm slide thing and move forward but this time do kick first before doing the punches around 4 times then turn right do punches first, turn right repeat, turn left kicks before punches again then turn right punches before kick turn around and repaet after that go back into looking forward stance and bow

I hope that makes sense lol


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 29, 2016)

To be honest describing it doesn't help a great deal, if you can tell us what style you are doing and if possible the name of the kata it would be much better, at the very least the name of the style please.


----------



## ozm8ey (Feb 29, 2016)

Its basically just shotokan there is 2 styles we do but thats why they apparently call it when someone asks. the problem I'm having is staying low while doing the kicks I feel like a stiff robot some of the time. my sensia is always like loosen up even though i don't feel stiff


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Feb 29, 2016)

Do you have any videos/could you find a video of someone from your style doing the movement? It's otherwise almost impossible to tell what you're talking about, the only thing I can think of is that you might be raising your hips when you chamber, and your sensei doesn't want that.
As for the kata, it sounds like 1 pinan/taikyoku nidan with kicks. Does it look anything like this?


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 29, 2016)

You are making it to complicated. Consider the kick, and retraction, is simply an insert, to stepping through, and or, stepping up, and stepping out. Do the base maneuver, and slip the kick into that.


----------



## DaveB (Mar 2, 2016)

Concentrate on keeping your supporting leg bent. Squeeze the muscle so you are pulling yourself into the ground as you kick. This is useful for most kicks as it helps to keep you grounded.


----------



## Chris Parker (Mar 2, 2016)

kempodisciple said:


> Do you have any videos/could you find a video of someone from your style doing the movement? It's otherwise almost impossible to tell what you're talking about, the only thing I can think of is that you might be raising your hips when you chamber, and your sensei doesn't want that.
> As for the kata, it sounds like 1 pinan/taikyoku nidan with kicks. Does it look anything like this?



You're on the right track… from what I can figure, the OP trains in GoKan Ryu… and he's describing their version of Taikyoku Nidan (which they spell Taigyoku Nidan).


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Mar 2, 2016)

Chris Parker said:


> You're on the right track… from what I can figure, the OP trains in GoKan Ryu… and he's describing their version of Taikyoku Nidan (which they spell Taigyoku Nidan).


Considering I don't practice shotokan or GoKan Ryu, I'm pretty darn proud of myself for getting that close!


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 2, 2016)

kempodisciple said:


> Considering I don't practice shotokan or GoKan Ryu, I'm pretty darn proud of myself for getting that close!



To me the kata in the video is exactly the same as Tang Soo Do. It's not the Pinan Nidan I know from Wado. I had no idea what the OP was taking so well done you!


----------



## drop bear (Mar 2, 2016)

Walk up and down the room doing that kick move until you either get it or you collapse.


----------



## mixedup (Mar 16, 2016)

Yep, sounds like GKR - Taigyoku Nidan (usually just called "second kata" for some reason).

Personally I feel that is the one kata Mr S should not have changed, in fact it's IMHO the worst kata in the GKR syllabus.

But anyway...

1.Starting from the left foot forward long fighting stance (Zenkutsu dachi) bring the right foot forward until it is alongside the left one, keeping your left leg bent, and bending the right one as it comes forward. The gi trousers should rub together, so the leg has to travel inward slightly as well as forward. 

2.Once the legs are level, raise the right knee, keeping the left one bent, and your body at the same height. Snap the foot out, and at the same time thrust your hips forward slightly, driving the ball of the right foot into the gut of your imaginary opponent's beer belly. 

3.Retract the foot, keeping the knee up, then drop the knee down so you end up in cat stance (nekoashi dachi) then immediately slide the right foot forward as you straighten the left leg so you end up in a right foot forward long fighting stance. 

4.Punch a split second before your foot stops moving, so the punch would hit the target as the stance sets.

Then do it again on the other side.

That's how I worked out looks best, although at full speed it still looks naff. Oh, and don't forget, when you're going to the sides it's punch then kick, when front and back it's kick then punch.

How do I know? I train GKR and Kyokushin. Previously Shotokan and Shorinji Kempo.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Mar 16, 2016)

Regardless of the specific kata (or style) involved, it's a common beginner problem to have trouble maintaining a low stance while throwing a kick. It's a natural instinct to raise up while kicking.

The way to get past this is to just isolate the kick and practice it over and over again while focusing on maintaining your head at a consistent level. Ideally, you could do this underneath a low ceiling which would cause you to bonk your head if you straightened up. If you don't have that available, get a friend to hold a stick level right above your head as you kick, so that you'll run into it if you raise up. If that isn't an option, find a visual reference point that will let you know when you change levels.

Practice slowly and remember that it's your support leg which determines your level.


----------



## Th0mas (May 11, 2016)

This issue usually is one to do with flexibility. There is a natural tendency to raise up on the supporting leg when doing the kick to try and get some height. Counter intuitively if you keep the supporting leg bent it releases the tension in the old hamstrings and will enable you to kick higher. This also provides more stability too.

True for all kicking techniques btw


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 11, 2016)

ozm8ey said:


> Ok when I'm doing second kata we have to do these forward kick while moving forward, then bringing your leg back into position and put in forward on the ground while staying low. I get stuck on the part of staying low while doing the kick and bringing it back. Got any tips?
> 
> Sorry its sorta hard to explain


Pick up your heel to kick. It will start the process earlier, and it should all work out. Make sure your base knee turns in, and you will actually drop, when kicking.


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 11, 2016)

Your lead foot needs to be at a 45 degree angle, or you wont drop, on the kick.


----------



## drop bear (May 11, 2016)

And pistol squats.


----------



## CDR_Glock (Nov 12, 2016)

Sounds like an issue with strength and balance. That will come with time.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

